# Horse photos for drawing? :)



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

If you have any photos and wouldn't mind a (computer made) painting of them, you can post them here 

As I work mainly with shadows and highlights, I love pictures where the horse has such shiny nice coats, if you know what I mean? 
Interesting poses and moves are of course just a plus  Standing sideviews tend to get a bit..boring.. 

(I might change details and colours when I draw..just so you're prepard of it.. And I might not draw all of the photos I might get.... but please post if you have any


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't that any of the ones I have would work for different angles but here area a few.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

That would be REALLY cool if you did one or some of mine!


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

Here are a couple  if any look interesting to you, it would be great if you had a chance to do one of Amigo. 




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks!
I need a new copy of photoshop (changed from windows to mac, so...) so it will take a while.. but I'l look here when I have the means of drawing again


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

My2geldings; I made a drawing ith one of your horses as reference


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Here are my boys


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

wow Zab :shock: not even my horse and i still love it!


----------



## Corey NC (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

You could give Brickens a try...

Would you be able to ever paint this one without the rider?? Feel free to be creative with the background and stuff.









Here are some other pics you can use if you want...


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

If I do use one of the photos, it still won't be a portrait of any kind. There's big chances it won't even look like the horse on the photo.  I like to change stuff like colours, mane, tail and sometimes even shape etc when I paint. Is it still ok to use them? Of course I'll post the result here


----------



## Corey NC (Sep 17, 2008)

Idc if you change anything, I just would like to see more of your art. It is so unique and beautiful, you are very talented.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Sure you can still use them.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't mind!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

:shock: that's incredible! thank you so much!:shock:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

GORGEOUS!!
Here's a link to Denny's album, you have permission to use and alter any photos you like in there, as long as I can see the result 
alixisthebest/Denny - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thaks for all photos! 
Right now work is overpowering me.bot regular work and designing horse products..
Or..I'm not overpowered like that, I'm just lazy. x) But I have to design a show bridle and a saddle before I feel that I can work with my normal art

So it might take a little while before I draw anything new. Or maybe I end up doing it before I get to work..I'm so unpreditable in that matter.. x)

I'm glad you like the result


----------



## Winter Filly (Jul 12, 2008)

You are amazing! 

Here are some of my boy.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Makes me wish I had a horse that you could draw.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I havn't done much lately, maybe I'll draw more soon.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Used anther photo..tho it's not really a sweet portrait


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> GORGEOUS!!
> Here's a link to Denny's album, you have permission to use and alter any photos you like in there, as long as I can see the result
> alixisthebest/Denny - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


I hope that offer still stands 
It's not a portrait, tho I didn't change as much as I usually do when I use a referense photo.  I usd the pose and the outline, but wanted another light when I painted and made the mane and tail longer.-. I might change the mane, isn't peased with it.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow! Great art work. I wish I had better pictures :-( Here's one that might be allright though


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Okay, I'm kinda in love with your artwork. LOL
I need to break out my pen tablet more often.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Marry it!  Thanks, this last one really did turn out well. 

1dog3cats17rodents: I'll keep looking in this thread when I need referenses  Thanks!


----------



## PaintLegacey RR (Apr 15, 2009)

would you possibly make one for me too? your art work is amazing. you do such a good job. 










this is a picture of my very first pony named Bandit and i recently had to get rid of him because i out grew him and he wasn't be used, but a wonderful family bought him and hes being extremely spoiled  i would love a picture of him so i could hang it up and also remember him. thanks!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I can't see your picture. :/

I'm not drawing pictures as portraits for people, and I'm not promising to actually use all of these photos  I'm simply using the ones inspiring me. And they're rarely very look-alike to the photo..

If I do use your photo I'll put it up here and you can of course print it


----------



## PaintLegacey RR (Apr 15, 2009)

http://i407.photobucket.com/albums/pp158/dropdeadDRUx/horses/thbambi2.jpg?t=1240496362

hmmm is this better?! and Bandit is all black, there wasnt a single spec of white hair on him lol


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

I love your work Zab! Here's a couple pics of Wiski to use to your disposal if you like.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

You do beautiful work! I'll dig through my pile, and see what I can find.


----------



## Corey NC (Sep 17, 2008)

You have an amazing talent. I haven't seen you do any jumping pictures but I thought I might throw this one up for something a bit different. 








http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y201/chichirme/100_6420.jpg


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Here are some shots of my stallion rearing and some other movement pictures.

Good luck with your drawings they are beautiful

View attachment 6289


View attachment 6290


View attachment 6293


View attachment 6296


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks!  I'm working on a unicorn at the moment, but not from any photo here.. I stumbled over another one inspiring me 



Corey NC said:


> You have an amazing talent. I haven't seen you do any jumping pictures but I thought I might throw this one up for something a bit different.


Jumping picture I've made x) Thank you


----------

